# boobs still sore 3wks after bfn



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi

i got my 5th bfn on may 31st but i still have very tender boobs. not all the time but quite alot. i have never had this with any of my other cycles.

could this still be the hormones i've had (3 weeks later) or is it likely to be something else. i feel fine otherwise so i dont think its an infection but i dont know ?

has anybody else ever experienced this?


ozzie


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi

I'm afraid I had sore boobs for weeks they did go in the end. 

Hugs
Spring


----------



## karenx (May 6, 2006)

hiya chick
i had sore boobs for ever after it will ease soon 
take care hun georgixx


----------

